# CoilART Mage GTA



## skola (7/11/16)

Mage GTA Features:

24mm diameter
47mm overall height
3.5mL juice volume
24K Gold plated deck
Convenient top-fill
SUS304 stainless steel
Adjustable airflow
Food grade pyrex glass
Gold-plated 510 contact
Black derlin drip tip

Standard Configuration

1X Mage GTA

1X Replacement Glass

1X Accessories Bag











http://www.coilart.net/coilart-mage-gta-24mm-35ml-stainless-steel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/11/16)

Interesting indeed. What does the G in "GTA" stand for?


----------



## Pindyman (7/11/16)

well that is an interesting deck


----------



## Stosta (7/11/16)

Very interesting! Single coil, that is raised so closer to the chimney = more flavour?

But for me they balls'd it up by having a non-standard drip tip! Would still love to try this though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (7/11/16)

Looks nice. i have nothing against single coil decks. but if it whould have a changeable deck as in serpent mini 25 would have been better. Specially because its a 25mm...just saying

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Pindyman (7/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Very interesting! Single coil, that is raised so closer to the chimney = more flavour?
> 
> But for me they balls'd it up by having a non-standard drip tip! Would still love to try this though!


Looks like the tip just fits on top I'm sure u could fit a standard tip on there

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akash (7/11/16)

The G in GTA stands for Genesis @Imtiaaz since its a genny style.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Pixstar (12/11/16)




----------



## Tai (12/11/16)

Think this will be the new single coil King... I can feel some vapemail coming on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Non standard drip - Fail.

I hope the threads are a LOT better than thier previous offering.

But I will want to play with one!


----------



## Caramia (13/11/16)

Hmmmz, methinx I shall put this one the "must have" list, looks quite promising.


----------



## Paul Wang (13/11/16)

Genesis.What does this word mean?They copy rip tripper's idea.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Paul Wang said:


> Genesis.What does this word mean?They copy rip tripper's idea.



Genesis tanks are from the early days and they didn't copy Rip's idea because it was never Rip's idea in the first place @Paul Wang but they may have decided to give it a go when the Avocado became so popular! 

As for why they are called Genesis tanks... I think it was just a name... if I'm not mistaken the first appearance of such a tank can be attributed back to 2010 to a German fellow named Raidy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul Wang (14/11/16)

OK.Thanks! @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

I see Zeki has stock. http://www.voodoovapour.co.za/colle...products/coilart-mage-gta?variant=32464882180


----------



## shabbar (15/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I see Zeki has stock. http://www.voodoovapour.co.za/colle...products/coilart-mage-gta?variant=32464882180



Waiting patiently for mine


----------

